# 

## shele

,   ,   4         ,   ? :quest:

----------


## .

.

----------


## 123

> .

----------


## Hagen

> 


  ,      ,

----------


## alz

> ,      ,


4 , .     86,    -3-04/430  13.08.2002             .

----------

.
   (+),     .
1.      ,  
  - .
2.     (,, )    .
,  - !
3.    ?   - !
4.   !   ,  .   -  ? .     ?

----------


## .

**,  .        :Big Grin:

----------


## alz

**,     ...,      ""...

----------


## scorpion+

.      2004 ,       ,  1.09.2006       / .

----------


## -1

> .      2004 ,       ,  1.09.2006       / .


   ,        ? :Wink:  




> 4 , .     86,    -3-04/430  13.08.2002             .


-      :Embarrassment:  
         5.

     70  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gea

,   ? ,       ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

*gea*,           :Smilie:  .36  "1.                   ".
,        .

----------


## Tanysha

-    :       ,      ?
       ?? 
          ,         (     6%)
,     -     ???  :Wow:

----------


## .

*Tanysha*,    -   .

----------


## Tanysha

, , .       .
  ,   -    ?

----------


## gea

2007 ,        ,      .         4 ,   2003, 2004, 2005, 2006?

----------


## stas

. 2004-2007.

----------


## gea



----------


## 57

-     ...         ?

----------

.      -     ?        ?

----------


## gea

,    ..........  :Embarrassment:         2008 ,       4  2006 .       ,    2005, 2006, 2007, 2008. (    2003  2004 )  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

> 2005, 2006, 2007

----------


## gea

,  ,      ?


> ,    2005, 2006, 2007, 2008. (    2003  2004 )

----------


## .

,  ,    -  .        .
   ,       .         2008 ,       1  2004.

----------


## gea

.......        5-,       3- ?    -   ......     2008    2004 ?      1  2005 .     ?

----------


## .

-    ,   1  2005.
. .86 .4  .

----------


## gea

,   2008 . !!!

----------

?
 ,  ?

----------


## .

"".

----------


## STH

,       " "                   ,                ( ). 
P.S.         39-1 (   ),  "",   ,

----------


## Vvitek

> ,       " "                   ,                ( ). 
> P.S.         39-1 (   ),  "",   ,


 -      ,    ...

----------

.
         .

----------

24  2008.  21  2008.    . 
   ,     (         )
 ,            :
                  () : .3            () .            
                    ()                  .    
  ,    ,      ,  
       .          .            . 
            . 











 ,      , ,                   ,      .     88    3-    ,         .           .   
                   ,       . 
    89 .11                   .    ,     ,      .
                .       .          ,    .
        -    ,      "    ,    ".   ,           ()  , , ,     ()  .       ,                .
                           .  ,   4  30   ,            ,       .   31   ,       ,      1  ,     ,           .
             . 







 21 .10    ,                     .

    21 .10       .

     21 .11            . 
                         .     ,    . 
                    ,      ,         . 
   ,           ,     49  .        .   ,        ,       .  ,        . 

        ,         ,      006121764  06,02,2007.    ,    ,
      . 4  44        , . 4 44            ,     49  .  
       419   . (                   
    419   .   44   ..             .
               419   .   44   .. ,  30;  31 .  :
1.    1273 ,    .
  2.              .

----------


## .

**,     ? 



> 89 *.11*                  .    ,     ,     .


        ,       ?



> ,    .


          ?     ? 



> , . 4 44


 ,   ?     ,     .



> 419   . (


   . 
,    ?      ?

----------


## LegO NSK

,  ,    .

     25  2007*. N*95--
"                   *87,  1  4 *100  *1 *101    "

1.          ..*      *87 " ",  1  4 *100 "    "  *1 *101 "     ,  ,      (      )"     ( ,         27  2006* N*137-).
  ,               ,             ,   -      ,    (),             ,   8 (*2)  19 (*1).

2.    ,   ..* ,         .
   ,     *87,  1  4 *100, *1 *101     (     9  1999* N*154-)           ,   ,              ,             ,   ,         ;      ,                 (      16  2004* N*14-   14  2005* N*9-),     ,       -         ( 3  4 *3 *44    ).

----------


## LegO NSK

+ 
   8  2001 . N 134-
"            ()"

 1.     
3.        ,   :
 ;

----------


## LegO NSK

+
 23 .   
1.              .

 11   
2.               :
 -  ,  ....;
  -  ,          ,

  :

,  89, .11.   ,        -,          .

,  49.        (, )   

,  419.

----------

. .              .
   .       .        ,      ,  .

     . 
 2  100   .             ,    . , ,       ,          . 
          ,      100  . 
   ,     23 8                ,       . 
           .          .   ,        ,          ------------     .                 111   
  111    ,       : .1 ,        : 
1. ,    ,          (     ,        ,      );
2.  ,    1  ,        .
                                   8        23 .



   3  401   :   401    :  ,        ,               .
 ,   , :   108 . 6.       ,           . ,   ,         .    ,           ,    .     ,   ,     .
   ,     ,         108 .6       .
           ,           ,       232  25,04,2008  .
          . 
                        28,07,2004         ,       .         .            . 
                         ,           -                    .    ,         ,      . 120         .
   14,09,2004.   04,08,2004; 
   17,08,2004;   17,12,2003; 
   22,08,2005;   03,03,2003.
                         __________                 .  
                   ,            .       .        32,        . 
         ,   31           .       ,          ,              . 
                    .    ,     . 
                    ,   .55         ,            .               ,      . 
                          .
      16,06,1998.      19,10,1999.
        ,             ,          ,        .      ,         .       ,    .          .           .


       .   ,  ,       . 


           ,       ,         .      ,        -     .      ,     .             .      .


                    . 78  3                  10      . 
                      ,     .            ,     ,     ,        .49 .4           .                  . 
                                    :
1.   :  3 .7   ; . 78  3  .55  ; 100  2... ..;   111    401   .               . 

 ,        . 

            .

----------


## LegO NSK

> . .              .


,  ?    .

----------


## LegO NSK

> .  2  100   . .


  .      .

----------

.    
 .






         ,    . 

         ?     ? 

**** *  -    ,    * "    ,  * ".*  ,           ()  , , ,     ()  .*****  ,*          **   .
*************              .  ,   4  30   ,            ,       .   31   ,       ,      1  ,     ,           .
*  *         . 




    89 .11                  .    ,     ,     . 

       ,       ?
         . .       . 





      , . 4 44   

,  ?     ,     .

              . .       .
**** *. 4  44        , . 4 44            ,     49  .* 
**     419   . (       
**      ,  *                .        *            .
   .

----------


## LegO NSK

,   ,    ?   :Frown: 
, ,          ?    ,   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

87.  
1.        ,     :
1)   ;
2)   .

 207. 
1.       (    - )   ,     ,    ,       ,      .

 . 
,             -  ,     ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,    . 
> 
>   ,*          **   .
> 
> *  *         .


    ?
! ! ,       ( ).  :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

> . . .


   -  .

----------


## LegO NSK

> .


 ? 

 .     ,      .    ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## LegO NSK

> *            .


  .
            (  - ).       .       . ,           ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> . .       .


   ,    .    ,          .



> ,        ,         ------------     .                 111


          .    ,  ?     .

----------

,      ,    
          ,  ,  .               . 


   4  30   ,            ,       .
     .

,     ,               .     ,           .         3  7  . 
.   ,              ( ). 
        .

----------


## LegO NSK

, ,  - ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> 


     ,     :Smilie: 
*LegO NSK*,       ,  .     ,       :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,


 ,   -     -  ()?       ...  :Confused:  


 :Big Grin:

----------


## .

,    ,      ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## LegO NSK

, ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## LegO NSK

> **       .


, .,     ** ,  .  :Smilie:  
  ,            ,     ... ,  ....

----------


## .

111   ,     .     :Smilie:

----------

87.  
1.        ,     :
1)   ;
2)   .

 207. 
1.       (    - )   ,     ,    ,       ,      

 . 
,             -  ,     ?

 .     ,       .    ? 



    ,    .   ,      .

       ,     ,  
     .

  ,    .    ,          .


  .
            (  - ).       .       . ,           ? 

,      ,                    .         .


. 4  44        , . 4 44            ,     49  .*



                     .            .  23  

  ,               ,             ,   -      ,    (),             ,   8 (*2)  19 (*1).

 " "    23  .   3   : "   ,     ,     ,     ,   ,      ,      ".     ,         ,      -  . 

   -  

,  ?  .


, ,   ?

   ,                 .

----------


## LegO NSK

,     .    **.   ,   .  ?    ?    ,       -?  :Big Grin:  

            (.1, 2  ).     -    ?

   .

     25  2007*. N*95--

*...   ....  ....           ,   ,         ;* 
...
     , ....           ....,    .....       ...

     (,  .. )    -    .

----------


## .

> -  
> ,  ?  .


     ,     ?   .      ,      .     -   ,   .      ,     ,  ,  . 



> ,  
>      .


      .        :Smilie:  
,           .         ?     ,  , ,     ,    .



> (,  .. )    -    .


  :yes:

----------

, ,           "",         (!)        ..........     ?......

----------


## .

**,            ? 
     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## LegO NSK

**,          . , ,  ,   ,  ....

----------

> ,     ?   .      ,      .     -   ,   .      ,     ,  ,  . 
>       .        
> ,           .         ?     ,  , ,     ,    .


.       ",    ,      ,    ,    ,        ,      " (.11).

----------

> .       ",    ,      ,    ,    ,        ,      " (.11).


    9      "   ",     .

----------


## .

**,   ?      11       .     .

----------

?    .

----------


## -1

> **,   ?      11       .     .


 :yes:       .3 . 2          ,    ,     .

----------

> ?    .


C       .                 .           .                 Iq.

----------

,      .  (    )?

----------


## .

-     .

----------

.

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------

.     ,          .    ,   .     ?

----------


## LegO NSK

,       ,     .

----------

?          ?

----------


## LegO NSK



----------

?

----------


## LegO NSK



----------

!        :               ?

----------


## .

.

----------

.

----------


## Natpa

,      (  )   ,       ""   1 ?

----------


## .

.       ,     .

----------


## Natpa



----------

.    .  ,       .   ,  ,  .       ,     - -  .      (!)0     ,        - , ,   .    -       20 ..    ,    ,       50 .    .   60 .  -     - .          2007. , ,              ,   -   .  -    ,       .  ,      ( )  .  -  ,      .      ,      -  -  ( )      ,      ,          .        !

----------


## .

**,       ,   . 
     ,       ,   .      .
       ?   ?
       ,       :Frown:

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,


 99 %.  1%   -.



> (!)0     ,        - , ,   .


         ?  ...         ,  .           .




> ,  ,


20    ?   -.

----------

!    .  . (   ). ""   : 
 2000        (4     -  ,  1 ) .  2001  2009   ,   .     .
 :Frown: ,         2002  2009         ...
         (8 ).      ?       (       )?  ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


.

----------


## bona mens

100 .      ,      ,     .  .,      .

----------


## LegO NSK

*bona mens*,     .



> 


  180  .

----------


## bona mens

,     :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

19.7  - 2 .
     .

----------

! 
         -         !?!     . 
       -     8 ?       (  ,       ) :Redface:

----------


## NastasiaD

!?!

       1  2003  ( )      01.04.2003.
 - ,        (         -       ,   50     ,    "      ")

----------


## .

.
     .126   ,   ,    50   .
        ,     300-500.

----------


## NastasiaD

:Help!: 
   :
      ,, ,     ...
1-  ,
2-  ,
3-  ????
4-    -    ???

          " "??

----------


## NastasiaD

> .126   ,   ,    50   .
>         ,     300-500.


  ....
 :Glasses:

----------


## NastasiaD

> (


  :yes:

----------


## .

*NastasiaD*,  ,      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## NastasiaD

,  
  -

----------


## .

*NastasiaD*, ,      ,        ?  ,           ?

----------


## NastasiaD

:
, ** . ,  **
  ,   ,   ...

----------


## NastasiaD

,  -   
   .....  
      ,

----------


## .

> 


   .    -    ?   :Big Grin:       .
   ,        ?     ?      ?

----------


## NastasiaD

-     .  "" -      .
   ... , -,  ,         , , ...
   ,     - --
    ....     ,   - 2 .

----------


## .

> -     .


   .      .

----------


## NastasiaD

? ,   ,        .
       ....

----------


## .



----------


## NastasiaD

-   ,   ...
 , "   ,   "   :Wink:

----------


## Z15

..          ,            .        ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## babaika

,  **        ( )?  - ? ,  ,        . ,          ,       .      ?  :Redface:

----------


## .

.     .

----------


## LegO NSK

:Wink:

----------


## babaika

,  .
   .   2005     - - .         .  2005  2006  .  2007    .  2008  - ,     .    - ,   ,      .   . , -,     .          .        ,     .   ,  ?  .   -  ,  .   :Big Grin:

----------


## .

, 2005     



> 2005     - - .


 , -  , -     ,           :Embarrassment:

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,  .


  -  ()   ?

----------


## babaika

> -  ()   ?


  .   .
      ? :Smilie:

----------


## bona mens

> , -  , -     ,


   ,   2008 . .     .220

----------


## babaika

> ,   2008 . .     .220


,      .
  -    ,  !

----------


## babaika

> , 2005


, 2005  .   ,        ?       ,          - , .       .

----------


## LegO NSK

*babaika*, 
1.       ?
2. ..    .
3.    -    -  .
4.      . , ,   .    ,            (.20).    ,   , ..   (     )      .

----------


## LegO NSK

> , 2005  .   ,        ?       ,          - , .       .


         ().   ,       .
        .    (  )        - ,  2-,  ,  ,       ..

----------


## babaika

> *babaika*, 
> , ,   .


  :Big Grin: ,  ,     .220  (.20  .2 .20),   ,    ,   01.01.2008.     ,  ,  .     2005 .         .
 ,    ,      .    . :EEK!:

----------


## .

:Embarrassment:

----------

,   ,   2009     2006-08 .   ,  ,  -   .   2010  ,        2009  2010.   ,    .          ,  ,  . -        ?   ,        ?           .

----------


## .

.

----------


## LegO NSK

""    ,      .

----------

!       "      ( ,    .)

          .

    !  .

,         ,       !

----------


## LegO NSK

.



> "     ( ,    .)


  - ,    - ""

----------

:
  2  2009.

      2007-2008        , 
   2009        2008. 
    ? 
    -   ( ),
 15%, . 
   ,  /           .
   !

----------

> ,       " "                   ,                ( ). 
> P.S.         39-1 (   ),  "",   ,


2010 .     ,       2010.   .   ?

----------

2010.  - ,        .        .
  ?

----------


## .

. -       :Frown:

----------


## 29

,       2010   .    ,    ,    ,     ,     ???    ,   ,   .    ,  ,       , ,        ..             .        ?   ?     ???    ????

----------


## .

.     .
    ,      ?

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

> ,


       .      ,     .     ,  .    , ,   .. .
                 (     ).
.     . 93 ?  ,        .    ,       ?

----------


## 29

,  .  ,     ,      /        ????????        -     . 
   .... :yes:

----------


## 29

,      ?[/QUOTE]

      ,      ( )....

----------


## .

> /        ??


  ,     ,

----------


## 29

!!!!                   ...

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

> !!!!                   ...


     .            ,  .

----------


## project1

!  :
 ,    .     ,      :  ,   .
           .        .         .    .         50 .   .
 ,          -     ???

----------


## .

> 50 .


 ,      ?   :Embarrassment: 
-    ?         .

----------


## project1

> ,      ?


      )      ,      ...     4 .



> -    ?


     - ...

  ,  _     ,         ?      ?_

----------


## .

.     ,  ,   .
            ,              .

----------


## project1

> .     ,  ,   .


   ,      ?     :Smilie:

----------


## .

.   ,    ,         4 ?  :Smilie:

----------


## project1

:Frown:        ?  :Frown:    ?  :Wink:

----------


## .

,             :Smilie:

----------


## project1

,     :Big Grin: 
  ,  -  ...  :Frown:

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

> ?    ?


  ,   .     ,    -    .

     .         .

     ,       , , .

----------


## project1

,  ,    :yes:

----------


## zaratushtra

,     . 

       ,         ,                 ,    ,    .

----------


## .

.

----------


## zaratushtra

. 1  143   :

     (    - ) :
( .    29.12.2000 N 166-,  01.12.2007 N 310-)
- ;
-  ;
- ,       (    - )          ,        .

     ,   ,     ,            ?

----------


## .

*zaratushtra*,        ,        ,    .           .



> ,            ?


    .    ?

----------


## .

,      ( )      .

----------


## zaratushtra

*.*   ,     ,

----------


## 80

!
, ,  :     (  2009 ,  ,  ,  2011     ,   ""  ,     ).       / .     (,,)    .
:      ,      /   ( ,     -,     ,   :Smilie: ).  ,  ,   . 
 :   ,   /  ,              (  )    /       ? 
 !

----------


## zaratushtra

,     ,    ?       ,        ,      ?         ,  .

     2011.         2009-2010    ,  ,       :Smilie:

----------


## babaika

> /  ,


    ?         ?
 ,   ,    . ,       ,   ?        ,        ,  90,        .  ,     - ,     , ,               . !

----------


## 80

,        :Smilie: 
   ,     ...     . 
      ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Mekao

.   ,    :
1)    ,        (,   ..),  ,      ,       (, )       , ,  2010 .? (,    "!",   ...).
2)    ,   2010 .,       ,   ,     ,   ,    ?  ,       -   ,    ?
3)       -   ,              ,        (, , , )?  ,          ,                     , ,                ?
4)        -           ,     ,      ,        ( ,   ,      ,   ?)  ,   ,   2010 .,    ,   ,  ,   2012 .  ,       ,      2010 . ,

----------


## .

> ,   2010 .,       ,   ,     ,   ,    ?


.     .  ,   ,   ,        ,       .    .




> ,        (, , , )?


     ,   .        .     .   ,   ?  -          ?



> -           ,     ,      ,


    .    ,        .

----------


## Mekao

! ,   ,    ,        ...
--
     ,    - .         .2 .89 -          ,   ,       ...
,   :



> ...    ,   .        ...


       (                  )    " "       ,       ,   -   ,      .      ,    -     .  :Smilie: 
--



> ...   ,   ?  -          ?


  ,    ,  ,       100%,         (       ).        (      ).            (   ,     ,  ).       ,     .      ,   - .             (       ,    ).            ,          .       " "       .
--



> ...   .    ,        ...


  ,   ,  ,        ,   ,       .  ,           -, "" . , ,       ,   ...  ,            ,   ,   , .    ,       ,       .    -

----------


## .

> (                  )    " "       ,


.        .
  -   ?

----------


## Mekao

> .        .
>   -   ?


      ( 6 .   ).
   /       ,      (  )

----------


## .

> ( 6 .   ).


     .     ,   ,   .      .      ?

----------


## Mekao

,         ,      , -

----------


## Ingman

;(

----------


## Borz

.        ,  .

----------


## NastasiaD

> -


   ?     :Redface:

----------

> .
>          .


.
   -   -?

----------


## .

-?    ,  .   .

----------


## LegO NSK

> .
>    -   -?


  , 
 160  
        5 

   -   ,

----------

!
   ,         .
  ,      
  -,         ,    ,   ,  ,   3 ,  ,     ,   ,  ?
  ,    ,   ? 
 ,   -  .
   ,         ,   .

----------


## .

**,     ?

----------

.
        ,    . 145  ,             ,       (    - ),             (, )               .
 ?  , 2 ,      3 .

----------

?

145   .

----------

> .
>         ,    . 145  ,             ,       (    - ),             (, )               .
>  ?  , 2 ,      3 .


,     ,   ,    .
   , : -      (  ),     ,      .    ,     .
   ,   ?

----------

> ?
> 
> 145   .


,

----------


## .

**,       .  5, .     .    -- ?   ,   ?

----------

> **,       .  5, .     .    -- ?   ,   ?


   .

----------

? ,  ,   ,         (, ,  ) ?

----------


## .

,

----------

> ,


   , ,    ,     ?     , ..   ,    ?  ,     ?

----------


## .

.     ,     .

----------

> .     ,     .


  ?  .   ,     /,   ,   , , ,  -        ?

----------


## .



----------

..       ?

----------

> ..       ?


  :Smilie:

----------

!
 .    . 1/3   .   .      2/3  ()      ?

----------


## .

.346.49



> 3.      ,       ,     ,             ,   ,         8  346.45  .


..             .  ,    .

----------

( 6%).    2   .     "" ,          ( .. ).

:     ""     ,        ?           ?

.

----------


## Storn

"" ?

----------

> "" ?


   (  ) -      ,        .

----------


## Storn

""  :Big Grin:

----------

> ..             .  ,    .


 .      ""      .    .      .   ,  2/3       ,     30   .      ,        (   )       ,             .  ( 6-7 )        .                 .          .    .

----------


## .

> .


  ,      ?       .        .     . 




> .


    .          .

----------

> .


  .          .      ,      ?

----------


## Storn

> .

----------


## Storn

> ,      ?


  -

----------


## .

> ,      ?


  ,    .

----------

> ,    .


             .                10    .

----------

> -


  !

----------


## .

> 10    .


  .               .   ,   !    .

----------

( )   ,   ?   , ?  -.     .      2013.           .    .      .    .   -   .    .   ,  .   - ?

----------


## .

**,   .   ,      ,    .        .




> - ?


      ? 
  ,          ?

----------

2013  (.01.01.2013-31.12.2013)    .

----------

> **,        .


                .     ,        2014.   .

----------


## .

> .


 , 1/ 3        :Frown: 
         ,       .       ,     . 




> .


 ,  " "       -      .    .     .    ,  ,    ,    .    ,     . 




> ,


      ,    .

----------

> ,     .


       ,     1      . 
..       , ..  ?

----------

!
  2012          3-4  2011                15.01.2011 .,  1-2         .         ,       3-4 ,     ,        .     -             (       ,                       ).     2011    .   2013        ,          2011 ,        2012             3-4  2011          1-2     .            .  ,    ,  ,           .   ,         ,             ,  ..  ?             ?       ?            .  ,     ,      ?

----------


## .

,   .
    ,       .         .
   , .

----------


## taxtrener

?
 ,     .       .
          ,      .

----------


## Storn

> ,      .


    ?       ?

----------


## taxtrener

> ?       ?


???    ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## taxtrener

,   . ,     ,     ?

----------

!
  .
    ?
 2012                 3-4  2011 .
    ,          .   .
     ,   ,         / ,         .  /  ,         ,   .          ,     .          ,            2012  (  ).          .                  ?    ,          ? ?

----------


## taxtrener

.   ,       ,   .          .

----------

.
       ?   ?
            ?         ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> .
>        ?   ?
>             ?         ?


-     (.254  ).
    ,   .
  - .48  .
     ,    .

----------

. 48       .  6 .        6 ?

----------

,  -    2013.,  2009-2010.        -,     /   2012 ,     .

----------

> ,  -    2013.,  2009-2010.        -,     /   2012 ,     .


    ?

----------

,  -    2013.,  2009-2010.        -,     /   2012 ,     .
    ?

----------


## -

, , !
  ,        ?

----------


## Storn

50/50

----------


## -

15.01.2014 .   ,  12-, 13-  14- 

  11-, 12-  13-  ?

----------


## .

11-14

----------


## -

!

----------

,         ?

----------


## .



----------

> 


 ,    -  ,     - ,   - ??    ,   ,    ?))

----------


## _50

> 


          .
 ,    .      ,      -  . :Smilie:

----------

